# Best way to add kicker motor?



## ITGuy (May 9, 2011)

Hey there all. I was wondering what the best way to add a kick motor is? I think the transom is a long shaft with a 1978 Johnson 25 HP remote on it and I was wondering if I can just mount my short shaft 1983 Evinrude 9.9 tiller off to the port side with a mounting bracket? Won't this make it hard to steer with the tiller handle?

Also the 25HP is remote steering and the 9.9 is tiller steering. Is there a way to connect them together so my 9.9 can also be remote steering. Or am I stuck with the 9.9 as tiller only? 

Thanks guys.


----------



## ITGuy (May 9, 2011)

OK, My bad. I measured my transom and it is a short one. So will the short shaft 9.9 work for me for a kicker??


----------



## ITGuy (May 9, 2011)

OK, took the 1983 Evinrude 9.9 to the shop and found out it's actually a 15HP, it just has a 9.9 lid on it. 

Since it is electric start I may just use this to replace my 25HP if I can set it up with remote steering instead of setting it up as a kicker. What would you guys do? keep both or sell the 25HP? 

But, I don't know if it can be set up as a remote steering. Do you guys think this is possible??

I think the 15HP will be plenty strong enough for what I will be doing. The 15 with the 9.9 lid will work for most of the restricted lakes I am going on. Also I don't care about speed. 

This way I could sell the 1978 25HP Johnson and recoup a good amount of cost that I have in the boat. My 15HP is getting checked over for spark and compression and a new impeller, and possible rebuilt carb if it needs it.

What would you guys do in my situation???


----------



## basstender10.6 (May 9, 2011)

Well, it all depends on if the 15 can push your boat good. To answer your question, yes your 15hp can be converted into remote steering. If I was in your shoes I would try using the boat with the 15hp on it and see how it pushes it. If you are happy with the results, sell the 25. You can then buy a 3-4hp motor to use as a kicker, because it will be easier to control a tiller motor when trolling around, and it will burn up less fuel, and be quieter than your 15hp motor.


----------



## ITGuy (May 10, 2011)

Thanks Basstender. 

Yea, I am thinking the 15HP (with a 9.9 cowl) will be plenty. Plus 80-90% of my fishing will be done on places with a 10HP limit. So, I think getting rid of the 25HP would be fine and also give me some bucks to feed back into the boat as well.


----------



## ITGuy (May 10, 2011)

Well after talking to the outboard mechanic at the local boat place, it looks like I will just add the 15hp as a Kicker. He was telling me parts to convert it to remote steering would be anywhere between $100 and $200 plus an hour to two of labor. He is going to look around a bit for some used parts and see what he can do. But, if not I will just keep the 25 and add the kicker motor for the lakes with restrictions. So I am back to square one. Thought I could save a few bucks by going down to one engine but guess not. Oh Well.

Now the question is again. What is the best way to add this on the boat. The kicker motor is a short shaft. I have seen the jack plates and mounts you can buy but they don't seem that great to me. I have seen some fabricated ones on here that are welded Aluminum with a board mounted to them. Does anyone on here fabricate them and be willing to sell one? I would be mounting it on the port side about where the handle is.

Any help or suggestions is appreciated.


----------



## ITGuy (May 14, 2011)

Will this Mini-Jacker work? Both are short shafts. 

https://www.basspro.com/MiniJacker-for-Clampon-Outboards/product/8782/-421340


----------

